# Zebraschilf / Chinaschilf



## Olli71 (25. Sep. 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Meine Frau hat ein Zebraschilf angeschleppt um es außerhalb am Teichrand einzupflanzen.
Ich bilde mir ein hier im Forum ein paar Tipps zum einpflanzen gelesen zu haben, um zu verhindern das ich demnächst ein paar Löcher in der Folie habe  

Leider stelle ich mich mal wieder an und finde nix passendes durch die Suche. 

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Viele Grüße
Olli


----------



## geecebird (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zebraschilf / Chinaschilf*

Olli,

versuche es mit Mörtelkübel. Ich hatte einen echt hartnäckigen Bambus und dort ist er nicht mit den Wurzeln durchgekommen. Ansonsten kann man auch Edelstahlblech nutzen.


----------



## koimen (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zebraschilf / Chinaschilf*

Hallo Olli,

Ich hatte mich auch damit befasst... Chinaschilf ist nicht Rhizombildend wie zum bsp. diverse  Bambusarten (Kann zum Gartenchaos führen/Nachbarstreits etc. bei falscher Einpflanzung). Zebragras dafür ist Horstbildend und auch nicht so extrem im Wachstum....unter diesen Links kannste was darüber lesen. Auch aus diesem Grund haben wir uns u.a. für Gräser entschieden (Keine Rhizombildung).

http://www.horst-luenser.de/gartenpflanzen/zebragras.html

http://www.bambus-link.de/rhizomsperre/PEHD/Sperre/rhizomsperre.php


----------



## Olli71 (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zebraschilf / Chinaschilf*

Bin immer wieder erfreut über die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten.

@koimen
Danke, sehr interssante Links

Werde es mal wie geecebird machen und einen alten "Eimer" eingraben. Ein paar große Löcher in den Boden reinmachen um Staunässe zu vermeiden.

Ein bisschen verwirren mich noch die unterschiedlichen Angaben zur Winterfestigkeit. Einige sagen sagen "Winterhart", einige empfehlen das zusammenbinden und einpacken......naja, werde sehen was dabei rauskommt.

LG
Olli
PS:
sollte erwähnen das es mit meinem Grünen Daumen nicht so toll steht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zebraschilf / Chinaschilf*

Hi Olli,

das Zebra-, Stachelschweingras, Chinaschilf ect. wie Miscanthus sonst noch heißt ist vollkommen winterhart. Die einzelnen Grashalme selbst sind aber nur einjährig, was heißt alles was dieses Jahr gewachsen ist stirbt im Winter ab (wird braun und trocken). Im Frühjahr schiebt der Wurzelstock des Miscanthus dann neue Halme (die im Spätsommer/Herbst eine Blütenrispe bilden), erst dann abschneiden

MfG Frank


----------



## koimen (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zebraschilf / Chinaschilf*

Hallo Olli nochmals,

wegen dem einbinden ist eher darauf bedacht worden wegen des Schneefalls. Es sieht im Winter viel schöner aus wenn alles zusammen gebunden als wenn es flach auf den Boden durch Wind und Schnee gedrückt wird. Wie auch ......



> _Letzte Handgriffe bevor der Winter kommt
> 
> Angesichts der Kapriolen, die das Wetter schlägt, ist es oft ungewiss, wann es richtig kalt wird. Deshalb sollten Sie den Garten frühzeitig auf den Wintereinbruch vorbereiten. Binden Sie alle Pflanzen zusammen, die unter der Last schwerer Schneedecken nachgeben und auseinander gedrückt werden oder sogar brechen könnten. Das gilt insbesondere für dicht wachsende, fächerförmige Nadelbäume wie Wacholder- und Eibensorten. Dazu schlingt man dicke Seile spiralförmig um die Kronen und zurrt sie vorsichtig fest. Ebenso werden die Blätter und Halme großer  Ziergräser wie Chinaschilf oder  Pampasgras zusammengebunden. Sie schützen die Gräser auf natürliche Weise.
> In sehr windigen oder vollsonnigen Lagen lindert eine zusätzliche Hülle aus Jute oder Bastmatten die Strenge des Winters. Wenn Sie statt luftdurchlässiger Naturmaterialien Folien (z.B. Noppenfolie) verwenden, muss diese oben offen bleiben. Feuchte Luft sollte jederzeit entweichen können, sonst faulen die Halme der Gräser._


- defekter Link entfernt -
Und noch ein Link;
http://images.google.ch/imgres?imgu...nt=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=G
_
EDIT by Annett: Bitte immer die Quelle eines zitierten Textes mit angeben! Hab es mal nachgeholt. _


----------



## Olli71 (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zebraschilf / Chinaschilf*

Hallo

Danke für die vielen Tipps und Hinweise.  

Viele Grüße
Olli

(der jetzt schlauer ist  )


----------

